# Paph tranlienianum



## emydura (Jun 22, 2013)

Two first flowering seedlings. These come from my initial flasks I bought 6 years ago and are the first seedlings to flower for this species. There was a third seedling that had a really dark bud but unfortunately it aborted just as it was opening. 

Paph tranlienianum ‘Su#2’ x sibling ‘Su#1’


----------



## eggshells (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice, 6 years. If that is indeed the case 5 more years for me lol.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

Real nice! I am also concerned that mine are now going to take another 4 years!
That first bloom has great colour, if a darker bloom aborted, that would have been incredible. Looks like it was a good flask. I am going to have to check up on my flasks' parents. (The secret is going to be able to keep them alive for another 4 years!)


----------



## Hugorchids (Jun 22, 2013)

nice, hope mines bloom soon..


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2013)

super photo


----------



## nathalie (Jun 22, 2013)

wonderful


----------



## emydura (Jun 22, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Real nice! I am also concerned that mine are now going to take another 4 years!
> That first bloom has great colour, if a darker bloom aborted, that would have been incredible. Looks like it was a good flask. I am going to have to check up on my flasks' parents. (The secret is going to be able to keep them alive for another 4 years!)



My seedlings went nowhere for 3 or 4 years. Then I got the fertiliser right and they all took off. A few of those first flasks have flowered this year for the first time. I'm sure if I started those flasks now they would flower in about half the time these have taken.

Yes, I was so disappointed when it blasted. I opened up the bud after if aborted and it had nice dark segments. The plant has a strong new growth, so it will flower again next year. 

I think I have quite a few more of these to flower. The only thing is I got the tranlienianum and henryanum's mixed up and I can't tell the plants apart. I have to flower them to work out what they are.


----------



## jimspaphs (Jun 22, 2013)

very very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 22, 2013)

Cool, both, and interesting the diff. in size of the stami!!!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

Beauties, David. Your photos, also.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2013)

emydura said:


> Yes, I was so disappointed when it blasted. I opened up the bud after if aborted and it had nice dark segments. The plant has a strong new growth, so it will flower again next year.



These are really good examples of this species David.

The Vietnamese species from limestone cliffs really seem allergic to K. I tortured my first compot of this species down to 1 plant that finally bloomed. I got a seedpod out for flasking to try again, and heard that there is decent germination.

I've picked up a few from Ten Shin, and they seem to be growing fine.

Too bad it takes so many years and plants to figure things out


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jun 22, 2013)

Superb!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice, very few legal of these here.


----------



## emydura (Jul 4, 2014)

A third seedling from this cross. Not as dark as the others.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2014)

Still, nice color.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 5, 2014)

David, sorry but I just can see one photo in your first posting.
To be honest thats a fine tranlinianum, dark chocolate colouration and a lovely shape - congrats.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 5, 2014)

you've done well flowering so many


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow! They're wonderful! I like them a lot! :clap:


----------



## John M (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice! I must get one of these! I can't see the first photo either.


----------



## emydura (Jul 5, 2014)

GuRu said:


> David, sorry but I just can see one photo in your first posting.
> To be honest thats a fine tranlinianum, dark chocolate colouration and a lovely shape - congrats.



I can't see it either Rudolf. The photo link is there but it is not displaying. I have seen this recently as well in some of my other older posts. I think it may have something to do with ImageShack. They seem to have made changes recently. From what I can see nothing is free anymore so maybe this is an artifact of this change. Is anyone else having troubles with Imageshack? I have now moved back to Photobucket.

Here is the missing photo using Photobucket.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 6, 2014)

emydura said:


> I can't see it either Rudolf. The photo link is there but it is not displaying.....


David, I saw the photo link in your posting too when I had a look at your posting in the 'quote function' . Strange and mysterious 
The missing flower is a lovely one too.


----------



## John M (Jul 6, 2014)

That's nice too! Thanks for reposting in Photobucket.


----------



## tenman (Jul 7, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 8, 2014)

They're all very nice David but the first that got re-posted is so chocolately! 
Did you post the parents?


----------



## emydura (Jul 8, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> They're all very nice David but the first that got re-posted is so chocolately!
> Did you post the parents?



Taiwanese breeding - Paph tranlienianum ‘Su#2’ x sibling ‘Su#1’


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh the ole Su line, LOL


----------



## raymond (Jul 10, 2014)

Very Nice paph and Very Nice photo


----------



## emydura (Jul 10, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Oh the ole Su line, LOL



Yep. An oldie but a goodie. :wink:


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2014)

Really nice substance !


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

